# Union Force MC?



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I wouldn't. I wouldn't pay over 250 for bindings.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

and people say burton is overpriced. it's just a binding. and there are better ones out there that do the same job, if not better, for far less.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

They claim it is the strongest lightest binding ever made


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

seant46 said:


> I wouldn't. I wouldn't pay over 250 for bindings.


What he said. Unless you have a the cake to blow I guess, to each its own.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I got a pair last year for 25% off. I had the money to blow and figured I would give them a try. They are rediculous light. The finish has started to chip off but that doesn't impact anything. If I could get the same deal I would probably get them again.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

I would like a pair, but not for $400. Wait for the end of season sales - I am.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

No.

10chars


----------



## Mervin (Dec 18, 2008)

*I Love mine*

They are very light, extremely well made, and well designed. What I really like about them is that every piece of hardware on them is an allen head bolt. I replaced the phillips bolts that attach the binding to the board with titanium hex head so now I only need to carry a single allen wrench for everything on my rig. Sure they're pricey but if you've got the cash.... I find them to be much nicer than my Burton C60's which if I remember correctly were about the same price. Good luck finding a deal, I think they sell out pretty quickly.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, I would think end of year would be hard to find these. I don't know if they are limited production or not but I looked around the end of last year and they were pretty much gone.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

best binding ever made


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

what is it designed for?? freeride/allmountain?


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

there too cheap looking to make me pay that much


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

crazyface said:


> what is it designed for?? freeride/allmountain?


my guess is the rich poseurs that bought the burton method. in fact, the method sounds like a waaay better deal than $400 bindings if you ask me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

I think it works well for both, the high back is flexibal and forgiving. 

I got these & they are pretty sick.. They claim to be lightest, but I weighed my Ride Deltas & Force MC and both are 6.lbs each.. WTF

Yes, I paid over 399 for them and that is Canadian dollars plus 13% tax. LMAO


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

I just scored a pair of MC's for $280 from here - only one pair left. Their other non Burton Bindings have good reductions as well.

https://shop.moda3.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=44&idproduct=44881


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

That is kind of tempting since I am tired of my CO2s I have on my one board and want to replace them.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

maf05r6 said:


> That is kind of tempting since I am tired of my CO2s I have on my one board and want to replace them.



Better hurry - don't think they will last long now. Everywhere else I checked still has them at full price.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah, I wish I had some extra cash laying around or I would def pick them up. I just don't need to do it right now so I'm going to have to pass. Maybe next years model.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

maf05r6 said:


> Yeah, I wish I had some extra cash laying around or I would def pick them up. I just don't need to do it right now so I'm going to have to pass. Maybe next years model.


*hint, hint* Ever heard of a CREDIT CARD.. Lmao:cheeky4:


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Wish I can get these but cost like 600 bucks for these in japan. Probably it will be my next pair of bindings cuz my new cartels are trashed after 7 days use (thanks to my Fargo boots)


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

ckang008 said:


> Wish I can get these but cost like 600 bucks for these in japan. Probably it will be my next pair of bindings cuz my new cartels are trashed after 7 days use (thanks to my Fargo boots)


u live in Japan?


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if Union makes baseplates that can fit the three hole burton style snowboards?


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Random Hero said:


> Does anyone know if Union makes baseplates that can fit the three hole burton style snowboards?



The standard Union baseplate has two long slots which will fit the Burton 3 hole pattern.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I second that. I am using mine on a Burton T6. The disk just has two long slots to put the screws wherever you want.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

dar.E said:


> u live in Japan?


like 3 days ago. I move to Hong Kong now. No snow here  Hope I can move back to Japan soon


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

Check out the market at Stanley in HK. They have a small shop with some snowboarding stuff, kind of pricey though..I think there's another shop in Langham place in Mongkok as well. I imagine snowboarding gear might be kind of expensive in Japan and these two shops in HK probably cater to people going to Japan in the winter.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

ScBlack said:


> Check out the market at Stanley in HK. They have a small shop with some snowboarding stuff, kind of pricey though..I think there's another shop in Langham place in Mongkok as well. I imagine snowboarding gear might be kind of expensive in Japan and these two shops in HK probably cater to people going to Japan in the winter.


Ya been to those shops and they r quite pricey. Probably best to tell my friend from US to bring back the bindings for me


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Where did you get the titanium hex heads for your bindings?



Mervin said:


> They are very light, extremely well made, and well designed. What I really like about them is that every piece of hardware on them is an allen head bolt. I replaced the phillips bolts that attach the binding to the board with titanium hex head so now I only need to carry a single allen wrench for everything on my rig. Sure they're pricey but if you've got the cash.... I find them to be much nicer than my Burton C60's which if I remember correctly were about the same price. Good luck finding a deal, I think they sell out pretty quickly.


----------



## Mervin (Dec 18, 2008)

It was either Grainger or McMaster-Carr. Sorry I forget which, it was a real PIA, I had to call them.


----------

